# επαντούσαμε



## cougr

Τους κοράκους επαντούσαμε
στον κήπο μην καθίσουν
τις καρπούζες να τρυπήσουν

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αυτή τη λέξη; Το έψαξα στο διαδύκτιο, ρώτησα και άλλους αλλά οι προσπάθειες μου απέβησαν άκαρπες. Υποθέτω πως εννοεί "διώχναμε" (shewed away) όμως μπορεί και να πέφτω έξω.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια σου, cougr. 
Το πιθανότερο είναι πως πρόκειται για δημώδη χρήση του ρήματος *απαντώ (παντώ),* με συλλαβική αύξηση για το σχηματισμό του παρατατικού: *επαντούσα.*
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο λήμμα του Κριαρά. Η τρίτη έννοια που δίνει είναι "διώχνω, απομακρύνω". 
Χαιρετισμούς.


----------



## cougr

an-alfabeto said:


> Γεια σου, cougr.
> Το πιθανότερο είναι πως πρόκειται για δημώδη χρήση του ρήματος *απαντώ (παντώ),* με συλλαβική αύξηση για το σχηματισμό του παρατατικού: *επαντούσα.*
> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο λήμμα του Κριαρά. Η τρίτη έννοια που δίνει είναι "διώχνω, απομακρύνω".
> Χαιρετισμούς.



Γειά σου an-alfabeto , και καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι (σε είχαμε χάσει για λίγο διάστημα).

Απ' αρχής είπα να ψάξω το "απαντώ", αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα  «δε βαριέσαι η σημασία του απαντώ είναι μία » και έτσι απέκλεισα το ενδεχόμενο κάποιας σχέσης με τη λέξη. Δεν το φανταζόμουν καν ότι θα είχε πάμπολλες σημασίες, μια από τις οποίες είναι και το "διώχνω".

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και χαιρετισμούς και από μένα.


----------



## an-alfabeto

cougr said:


> Γειά σου an-alfabeto , και καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι (σε είχαμε χάσει για λίγο διάστημα).
> 
> Απ' αρχής είπα να ψάξω το "απαντώ", αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα «δε βαριέσαι η σημασία του απαντώ είναι μία » και έτσι απέκλεισα το ενδεχόμενο κάποιας σχέσης με τη λέξη. Δεν το φανταζόμουν καν ότι θα είχε πάμπολλες σημασίες, μια από τις οποίες είναι και το "διώχνω".
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και χαιρετισμούς και από μένα.


 
Γεια σου και πάλι, cougr. Μην ξεχνάς ότι η συγκεκριμένη σημασία σήμερα έχει χαθεί. Αν πεις σήμερα "Βγήκα έξω να (α)παντήσω τα σκυλιά", το πιθανότερο είναι να νομίσουν ότι πήγες ν' ανοίξεις κουβέντα με τους σκύλους . Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη σε κάποια χωριά. Περιμένω μαζί μ' εσένα τις απόψεις των άλλων μελών.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Στην Κύπρο λέμε _παντώ_ και _παττώ_ μούγιες (μύγες) με την σημασία του βαράω μύγες στην ελληνική αργκό· παλιότερα η χρήση πρέπει να ήταν πιο γενικευμένη όμως.

Η μορφή παντώ μπορεί να έχει την ίδια ετυμολογία με το επαντούσαμε. Για το παττώ μέχρι τώρα υπέθετα ότι ήταν ονοματοποιία (αφού στα κυπριακά ο κρότος του κτυπήματος λέγεται /pːʰat/), αλλά ίσως να είναι απλά παραφθορά του παντώ.


----------



## cougr

an-alfabeto said:


> Μην ξεχνάς ότι η συγκεκριμένη σημασία σήμερα έχει χαθεί.



Σίγουρα, και στην περίπτωση που η λέξη διασώνεται/χρησιμοποιήται ακόμα με την παλιότερη σημασία, αυτό θα οφείλεται σε ελάχιστους ομιλιτές κάποιας ντόπιας διαλέκτου.


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> Στην Κύπρο λέμε _παντώ_ και _παττώ_ μούγιες (μύγες) με την σημασία του βαράω μύγες στην ελληνική αργκό· παλιότερα η χρήση πρέπει να ήταν πιο γενικευμένη όμως.
> 
> Η μορφή παντώ μπορεί να έχει την ίδια ετυμολογία με το επαντούσαμε. Για το παττώ μέχρι τώρα υπέθετα ότι ήταν ονοματοποιία (αφού στα κυπριακά ο κρότος του κτυπήματος λέγεται /pːʰat/), αλλά ίσως να είναι απλά παραφθορά του παντώ.



Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, χάρη σε σένα σιγά σιγά θα γίνω ξεφτέρι στα Κυπριακά.


----------



## diamanti

Γειά σας ολονώ παιδιά, και στην *παν-*αλφάβητη, που την είχαμε χάσει. Η λέξη *απαντώ, *ευτυχώς, ζει ακόμη. Στην Κρήτη, τη Νάξο, την Κύπρο και την Κάρπαθο την έχω ακουστά.  Θα ζει όσο υπάρχουν ακόμη κοπάδια και βοσκοί και δεν αποφασίσουν άλλως άλλοι, αφού είναι λέξη ποιμενική: _Απάντα τσ’ αίγες, απάντα μου τα οζά._ Αν αναζητήσετε στο Google τα *Ποιμενικά της δυτικής Κρήτης *θα την εντοπίσετε. 

*Για τη σημασία της*: είναι σύνθετη (από+*άντην*, *άντα,* επιρρήματα με την έννοια του αντίθετου, πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, αυτού που εμποδίζει, όπως και εναντίος, αντί, εναντιούμαι, ανάντης, προσάντης κ.λπ.) και έχει την έννοια του *εμποδίζω.*

*Για την αύξησή της, *θα πρέπει κάποιος γλωσσολόγος να καταθέσει άποψη. Εγώ από μνήμης θυμούμαι στον Ερωτόκριτο όλα τα ρήματα τα σύνθετα με την *από- *να σχηματίζουν παρελθοντικούς χρόνους με την πρόθεση να τρέπεται σε *επ- : *_εποθάνα, επομείνα, επόβγαλε, εποκότησε, εποχαιρετιστήκα _κ.λπ. αλλά εν τούτοις ο ενεστώτας τους δεν έχανε το α : _απομένει, αποβγάνει, αποκάμει, _ακόμη και _αποθαίνει, _νομίζω.

*Και μια ερώτηση σχετική στο φίλο **cougr**: *μου μοιάζει για στιχούρχημα λαϊκό της ανατολικής Κρήτης. Είναι πράγματι; Και ποιας εποχής;


----------



## cougr

diamanti said:


> Γειά σας ολονώ παιδιά, και στην *π-*αναλφάβητη, που την είχαμε χάσει. Η λέξη *απαντώ, *ευτυχώς, ζει ακόμη. Στην Κρήτη, τη Νάξο, την Κύπρο και την Κάρπαθο την έχω ακουστά.  Θα ζει όσο υπάρχουν ακόμη κοπάδια και βοσκοί και δεν αποφασίσουν άλλως άλλοι, αφού είναι λέξη ποιμενική: _Απάντα τσ’ αίγες, απάντα μου τα οζά._ Αν αναζητήσετε στο Google τα *Ποιμενικά της δυτικής Κρήτης *θα την εντοπίσετε.
> 
> *Για τη σημασία της*: είναι σύνθετη (από+*άντην*, *άντα,* επιρρήματα με την έννοια του αντίθετου, πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, αυτού που εμποδίζει, όπως και εναντίος, αντί, εναντιούμαι, ανάντης, προσάντης κ.λπ.) και έχει την έννοια του *εμποδίζω.*
> 
> *Για την αύξησή της, *θα πρέπει κάποιος γλωσσολόγος να καταθέσει άποψη. Εγώ από μνήμης θυμούμαι στον Ερωτόκριτο όλα τα ρήματα τα σύνθετα με την *από- *να σχηματίζουν παρελθοντικούς χρόνους με την πρόθεση να τρέπεται σε *επ- : *_εποθάνα, επομείνα, επόβγαλε, εποκότησε, εποχαιρετιστήκα _κ.λπ. αλλά εν τούτοις ο ενεστώτας τους δεν έχανε το α : _απομένει, αποβγάνει, αποκάμει, _ακόμη και _αποθαίνει, _νομίζω.
> 
> *Και μια ερώτηση σχετική στο φίλο **cougr**: *μου μοιάζει για στιχούρχημα λαϊκό της ανατολικής Κρήτης. Είναι πράγματι; Και ποιας εποχής;



Γεια σου diamanti και ευχαριστώ για τις όπως πάντα υπέροχες πληροφορίες σου. 

Σχετικά με το ερώτημα σου, αυτοί οι στίχοι είναι από ένα ποίημα γραμμένο πρόσφατα από μια κυρία την οποία δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να 'ρθω σε επαφή μαζί της και θα επανέλθω σε εύθετο χρόνο. 

Μη βιάζεσαι όμως .


----------



## cougr

@ diamanti and others that may be interested

Ξανανεβάζω αυτό το νήμα μιας και μου έθεσε ο/η diamanti το ερώτημα περί της προέλευσης του ποιήματος και εφόσον μπόρεσα επιτέλους να ρθω σε επαφή με την γυναίκα που έγραψε το ποίημα και η οποία είναι Κώα. Μου εξήγησε ότι στο τοπικό ιδίωμα της Κω η λέξη έχει δύο έννοιες. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σημαίνει "διώχναμε", όμως το "πάντησα" χρησιμοποιήται επίσης από τους ντόπιους(άνω των πενήντα) με τη έννοια του "συνάντησα".


----------



## diamanti

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ *cougr*. Για την ευγένεια και το ενδιαφέρον σου.

*Διαμαντής*


----------



## an-alfabeto

cougr said:


> όμως το "πάντησα" χρησιμοποιήται επίσης από τους ντόπιους(άνω των πενήντα) με τη έννοια του "συνάντησα".


 
Γεια σου, *cougr*. Με την έννοια του "συναντώ" χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά συχνά, μολονότι όλο και λιγότερο στις πόλεις.


----------

